
MVC Podcast Ep.16: ‪#‎CSforAll‬; Be Like Bill; Go AI; Parse; API Design - martystepp
https://soundcloud.com/mvcthepodcast/episode-16-cs-for-all-parse-for-none
======
martystepp
Episode 16 of the MVC Podcast with Victoria and myself is up! We discuss:
President Obama's ‪#‎CSforAll‬ initiative; the annoying "Be Like Bill" meme;
the computer beating a human champ at the game Go; Facebook shutting down
their Parse backend service; and we have an extended discussion about how to
design a good API. Check it out! Like/share/follow/subscribe to help us reach
a broader audience, and let us know if you have feedback or suggestions for sw
dev topics to discuss in future episodes.

